# Hat Imagine 6.5" Review



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

First a short story about how I got them and the great customer service from Hybrid Audio:
Ok so I called my local dealer Wed. of last week to order the imagines hoping I could pick them up fri or sat. to install during the weekend.(my only time to install) I call the shop in the morning and they take a deposit. I get an e-mail from scott reminding me about the sale. I tell him I already ordered (2pm e-mail) he e-mails back at about 3:30 saying he never received an order from my dealer and proceeds to call the dealer to get the order. First wow. By the time he gets the order the fedex guy already picked up. So Scott drove to meet the fedex driver so that I could get my speakers before the weekend. Second wow. I got a call from the shop friday to come pick them up. 

It was tough to get good grip onto that dust cap to tighten it with the allen key when converting to components. Thats pretty much my only gripe. I like how the speaker wires came terminated with the perfect sized speaker connections. It was a bit different running a wire to my door speaker from the tweeter.

As far as sound goes, I strongly believe there is no speaker out there for 200 bucks that can perform better. These speakers replaced a set of focal utopia 136w. I bought those for about $350 shipped used. One of the mids blew due to some lil wayne with no crossover. I was trying a new art series amp without a crossover (i have a denon a100 headunit no cross there either) and got a little carried away. I feel the focals had a bit more kick to them. Though this could be that the imagines are not broken in yet. I can say that I really believe the imagine's tweeter outperforms the tn51 (model?) that comes with the focal. I also feel the imagines have more detail. The imagines are a bit more laid back as well which could be why I think theres less kick than the focals. I have been listening to rock, r&b, jazz, eric clapton, etc. and they have been great. They get a bit less detailed when turned up very loud, but I think that is my amp. (kar 400.4) I am going to test out the ppi art series amp (a300.2) once I get a crossover. (frx-456) I remember the art series making a notable difference with the focals, so I expect the same with the imagines. I don't even think used high end speakers like the focals touch the imagines at this price point, but I guess it all depends what kind of deal you get. Im looking forward to sticking with hybrid audio, can't imagine what the clarus or legatia must sound like.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool review. I was 100% set on the HAT's until Dave put those Massive CK6 up for $175. I still want to try the Imagines one day though, but I promised myself not to buy any new door speakers for the rest of this year.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

kvndoom said:


> Cool review. I was 100% set on the HAT's until Dave put those Massive CK6 up for $175. I still want to try the Imagines one day though, but I promised myself not to buy any new door speakers for the rest of this year.


Yeah, Dave seduced me with that same deal.

Glad to hear you're happy with them, OP!


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

I wasn't going to say anything but you guys know sonic electronix accepted a bid of mine for like $160 for the rk6 components right? I almost got those instead of the imagines but like the small boutique thing hybrid audio has going on. 
Does anyone else notice the surround on the hybrid audio imagines are similar to some vienna acoustic home audio drivers? I could swear I have seen them on the bach or bach grand.


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

Reference: http://www.va-speakers.co.uk/getattachment/3d06f6a9-6967-4e57-961b-c4c839fe49dc/Image-12.aspx
I noticed it looked similar before I purchased them. After seeing them in person I can confirm. It was part of what swayed me into getting them as well.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

no6thgear said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but you guys know sonic electronix accepted a bid of mine for like $160 for the rk6 components right? I almost got those instead of the imagines but like the small boutique thing hybrid audio has going on.
> Does anyone else notice the surround on the hybrid audio imagines are similar to some vienna acoustic home audio drivers? I could swear I have seen them on the bach or bach grand.


The RK6's wouldn't work for my application, and no good can come from dwelling on money already spent.  Life goes on.

Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty sure its just a reverse surround. Kicker was using that back in the 90's with the resolution series. And isnt the Massive RK series below the CK series?


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, step above. Similar tweets but more massive midwoofer. Higher msrp as well.



BeatsDownLow said:


> Pretty sure its just a reverse surround. Kicker was using that back in the 90's with the resolution series. And isnt the Massive RK series below the CK series?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

no6thgear said:


> Nope, step above. Similar tweets but more massive midwoofer. Higher msrp as well.


Thats not a bad price for that set I would think. That mid looks beefy.


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

kvndoom said:


> Cool review. I was 100% set on the HAT's until Dave put those Massive CK6 up for $175. I still want to try the Imagines one day though, but I promised myself not to buy any new door speakers for the rest of this year.


Haha, he gotcha! I'll let you know how my Imagines turn out as well. I'll be putting them in this weekend with the Blau Velocity 2100 amp. I'm so pumped.

Also, those Focal tracks.....phenominal. Make my cheap-o sony 'entertainment' system at home sound so, so, so much better. thanks again


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

I may go ahead and pull the trigger on these especially at 20% off. That puts them very close in price to the massive sets which look to be good speakers.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

tlow98 said:


> Haha, he gotcha! I'll let you know how my Imagines turn out as well. I'll be putting them in this weekend with the Blau Velocity 2100 amp. I'm so pumped.
> 
> Also, those Focal tracks.....phenominal. Make my cheap-o sony 'entertainment' system at home sound so, so, so much better. thanks again


Quite welcome! 


cnut334 said:


> I may go ahead and pull the trigger on these especially at 20% off. That puts them very close in price to the massive sets which look to be good speakers.


I have a feeling you'll be very happy no matter which you decide upon.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

no6thgear said:


> First a short story about how I got them and the great customer service from Hybrid Audio:
> Ok so I called my local dealer Wed. of last week to order the imagines hoping I could pick them up fri or sat. to install during the weekend.(my only time to install) I call the shop in the morning and they take a deposit. I get an e-mail from scott reminding me about the sale. I tell him I already ordered (2pm e-mail) he e-mails back at about 3:30 saying he never received an order from my dealer and proceeds to call the dealer to get the order. First wow. By the time he gets the order the fedex guy already picked up. So Scott drove to meet the fedex driver so that I could get my speakers before the weekend. Second wow. I got a call from the shop friday to come pick them up.
> 
> It was tough to get good grip onto that dust cap to tighten it with the allen key when converting to components. Thats pretty much my only gripe. I like how the speaker wires came terminated with the perfect sized speaker connections. It was a bit different running a wire to my door speaker from the tweeter.
> ...


I guess I was right, you like them


----------



## wresten (Apr 18, 2011)

great review! thanks for the info.


----------



## sasa097 (Jan 9, 2011)

so what might one be missing by potentially "underpowering" this set?

I have them running them off an old school Denon that allegedly has an underrated 50wpc.

From reading the reviews I have seen people repeatedly say that they love power so what will I gain by giving them more juice? Midbass? Clarity?


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

sasa097 said:


> so what might one be missing by potentially "underpowering" this set?
> 
> I have them running them off an old school Denon that allegedly has an underrated 50wpc.
> 
> From reading the reviews I have seen people repeatedly say that they love power so what will I gain by giving them more juice? Midbass? Clarity?


Hey sasa I'll take a stab at this. First your Denon's RMS power is likely more like 20watts per channel, maybe 25, tho, that'd really surprise me. the 50wpc is a 'max' and the reality is that's not even close to what the unit puts out on average. Think divide by 2 AT BEST. Most high quality HU's put out 18-20 rms per channel.

I went the amplified route with my Imagine set and did not even try them off HU power, so technically i cannot offer first hand experience, tho, I can pass on what was told to me.

In the end what you will gain most is clean volume. If you find yourself pushing your headunit into it's higher reaches you are undoubtedly getting into it's distortion zone. With and amp you can push the speakers to their fullest and not have to deal with distortion from either the amp or the HU if you get an amp with ample power. Another nice thing is that bumping up the midbass region with the amp allows you to play that area louder and you are less quickly approaching the HU's limits once again that area takes the most amount of power to reproduce. So, not only can you play areas of the music louder, it will be cleaner and ultimately put the strain on the amp and not the HU. It is arguable that good amps produce cleaner power than HU power in general, tho, that is very amp/HU specific. In my case the first 20watts my amp is putting out is FAR better than the total 20watts my pioneer HU can ever think of supplying. In essence you use your HU to do what it does best, process and produce the signal then you do the amp to do what it does best, amplify the signal. Like anything that is of quality and made for a specific purpose, it ends up working better than a do-it-all unit where cost cutting measures and space requirements are at a premium.

I am running mine off a dependable 100rms wpc. I can certainly push the speakers to their limit if run at a 50 hertz cut-off with rap music and bump up the lows, but really that's kind of cheating. If I ran the crossover at 65 and left the EQ flat I bet they'd take a lot more than 100 RMS, but that just sounds extremely loud and I like a more 'full' sound over clinical precision volume. I like my ears to hear things when I get out of the car. it's impressive what these little suckers do in the doors. I'm quickly running into needing a sub mind set, which I hadn't planned for and some suggested I should.

Keep in mind you'll need to run a power wire from your battery and re-arrange some speaker wire routes to and from the amp and some RCA cables if you go with an amp. This was the first one I ever set-up and it worked great right off the bat. I was shocked...quickly followed by amazed. The low notes rattle my pant leg and radio head's Ok Computer track 4 sends chills down my spine. voices are so life-like. I'm hard pressed to say I like the vocals on this set better than my fathers home B&W set up, but everyone is different.

good luck


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I will have a review of the Massive CK6 Vs HAT I6 comming in a few days. Had the hats for about 6 months and the massives will be in tomorrow.


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^^

sweet cannot wait to hear your thoughts. give them a good, thorough try and let's hear it!


----------



## SQBassHead (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't wait to hear that review 

Hurry ... Lol


----------



## sasa097 (Jan 9, 2011)

wow, thanks for the loads of info tlow

I guess I should have specified that they are being run off a Denon DCA-500 amplifier.
So I was interested in how much difference 50-60 wpc make compared to 100+?

I really like the sound now, it is incredibally smooth when paired with the Denon, but it is lacking some accuracy, but pleasurable none the less. 

Considering buying a PPI art series 404 and bridging it for loads of headroom, but just wanted to check in here to see if it was worth the effort and if there would be a noticable difference in moderate listening range. I noticed a huge difference in performance of my HT towers when I was feeding them 120wpc(more like 150) off a Nakamichi receiver and than 110 off a Denon. The authority of the gobbs of power the Nak had just cant be replicated even by a pretty decent Denon component. That is why I was wondering if I was stifling this set by not getting them more power.


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

haha, i guess you are less of a noob than I am. i thought for sure you were quoting straight power from and HU.

as far as the 50 watt comparison to others....im not really sure, tho, i'd be willing to bet it'd never hurt


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I had a Kicker 75x4 amp to run mine. I tried them 75x4 active, 250x2 passive, and 250x2 to the mids and tweets of HU power active. They sounded the best 250 to the mids and HU power for the tweets. Just watch the gains lol. 

Side note-massives are in! They have the advantage in the mid-bass department, but not much else. For now. I will give them some break in time before I do a review. The hats needed time before they sounded their best. You will just have to wait.


----------



## sasa097 (Jan 9, 2011)

haha off the HU huh? Im assuming you have to run the signal wires to the midbass so it goes through the Low-pass filter? 

What did you not like about running them passive with all that power?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

It was an alpine 9887, so fully active. Set the crossover where you want it. 

The tweets couldn't handle it. They got harsh and sounded strained. Tweeters don't need that much power.


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a ppi art a300.2. I plan on using it once I can find a good crossover for it. Trying to find a decent used frx-456 so the imagines don't get blown out.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry for the off topic, but for those that have converted these to components, is the phase plug supposed to be loose at all after tightening it on as far as it can go?


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought it was going to stay loose as well. But it should be tight. it was hard to get a good grip. Make sure you have very clean hands so your fingers don't slip. Also make sure it is positioned correctly. best choice is use rubber nosed pliers and try not to take out the cone when doing it. Its tough, but with some work and patience you can get it tight. Maybe some grippy rubber gloves would do the trick.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to try again. I knew something wasn't right with it being loose


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Technical Bulletin - Imagine Phase Plug Screw.pdf


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Scott, thanks for the response. I sent an email to the support address in regards to this.


----------



## lirik (Jan 31, 2011)

No kidding, plastic basket be damned- I can only describe the construction of these as... robust. I lack the fortitude to carry out this 'conversion' more than once because I feel as though Im going to damage the speaker somewhere amidst the freaking kung-fu torque it requires.

Regarding low end from the woofers... two words: break in. 'Upper subbass' is no fluff.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I added a washer to them because of the slack. I'll have to go back and install them right.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

"Regarding low end from the woofers... two words: break in."

Completely agree. Mine keep sounding better every day (have only had them since last Thursday). Tonight I was listening to crap in my collection that I normally wouldn't listen to, but it sounded so good.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I'm sold on these, I've compared all the comps I could find in this price range, and these seem to be the better overall choice. Are you Gus doing anything special to break them in?


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't do anything in particular to break them in. No crazy power as I just didn't want to over run them. They're sounding great. I've adjusted the EQ a bit since playing them ~20ish hours. A little more 5k+ and a slight bump on the lower side. It's amazing the range these have for just two speakers, at least in my set up. Love Em. Get Em 

Also I second the mid bass comment. Awesome, and getting better. I too find myself listening to things I normally wouldn't just to hear different instruments. I like that


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried an active x over with these? I came across this;

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - Imagine...running active

I'm pretty new to active cross overs but those points seem kinda high. Can these tweets not play very low?


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have not tried them active. For my uses I didn't want the complication or extra hardware space. Also, I believe it's that the woofer is used to naturally roll off at a high frequency that simply enables the tweeters to start higher. I don't know what they can play down too, however. From what I've read abou people's experience going active is that it's just not necessary unless you run them as a component (I did not) and need to play with time alignment. To the most out of them with the path of least resistance I'm running them coaxially, the way they were intended to be run for best SQ in my particular setup. Also I think the people that did run them active found the best frequency settings were spot on with how they come from HAT. food for thought


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmm. I've thought about trying them passive, and I've thought about running them
Coaxially rather than as separates. I have much to learn when it comes to how I should mount them. I originally planned to mount the mid in my sealed door and the tweet in the a pillar. I guess I'll have options to play with when I go with these. Either way I think I'll be pleased with them. I'm sure they will be an upgrade from my alpine type s comps lol.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I ran them active in 2 different cars and found 6k was what worked best for me.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

no6thgear said:


> I thought it was going to stay loose as well. But it should be tight. it was hard to get a good grip. Make sure you have very clean hands so your fingers don't slip. Also make sure it is positioned correctly. best choice is use rubber nosed pliers and try not to take out the cone when doing it. Its tough, but with some work and patience you can get it tight. Maybe some grippy rubber gloves would do the trick.


Just put on a pair of those disposable rubber gloves that autozone sells for oil changes. You will be amazed on how much more grip they provide.

or you can wrap your thumb and index finger with electrical tape, sticky side up


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

subiemax said:


> I ran them active in 2 different cars and found 6k was what worked best for me.


You low passed the mid at 6k?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

91dime said:


> You low passed the mid at 6k?


Thats right. I'm LPing mine at 6500 to start. Mine are partially on axis, but yes, the really do play that high.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

What about mounting the grilles? Will I be able to run screws into them to mount them to my door panels? Or do they snap onto the speakers?


----------



## lirik (Jan 31, 2011)

Grilles fit into a frame which is mounted with the speaker. You could mount the frame separately to the door panel and the grill itself would hide the screws.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

That should work perfect, I misunderstood the manual.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Man, I really think I am going to get a set now too. I am debating on just spending the extra on a Clarus set, but that 300 more! Geeez.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Grimy_One said:


> Man, I really think I am going to get a set now too. I am debating on just spending the extra on a Clarus set, but that 300 more! Geeez.


http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Trade%20In%20or%20Trade%20Up%20Offer.pdf 

Buy your Imagine 6s now. Then in 1 year or 2 years time, upgrade to the Clarus (maybe $350 more for eg.). 
Then when you're ready for the big game, you can upgrade your drivers to the Legatia line... 

Kelvin


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Trade%20In%20or%20Trade%20Up%20Offer.pdf
> 
> Buy your Imagine 6s now. Then in 1 year or 2 years time, upgrade to the Clarus (maybe $350 more for eg.).
> Then when you're ready for the big game, you can upgrade your drivers to the Legatia line...
> ...


Yea I know, but your still gonna lose some money... Your probably better off just selling them straight up, to be honest. And I think the Clarus line is where I will stop. I am not a super SQ freak, so the Legatia isnt quite what I need. I am more of an SQL guy. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

The_Grimy_One said:


> Man, I really think I am going to get a set now too. I am debating on just spending the extra on a Clarus set, but that 300 more! Geeez.


You could also wait until September and get the new Unity line coming out. MSRP of 349. They use the Clarus tweets.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Really? So they are coming out with 2 new line-up? Coz they have a plan for the Mirus line too... (super entry level ; below the Imagine) 

Kelvin


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes. I will find the price list link later and post it.


----------



## SQBassHead (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup they said they will release two new products, including a true entry-level coaxial product line-up, so big things coming from HAT 

Dang I can't wait till I install my L6's 
They've been sitting in my closet for 2 months already!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Heh... Almost 5 months for my L4  

Kelvin


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I have mine installed with some seat time. There amazing!


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

jackp311 said:


> You could also wait until September and get the new Unity line coming out. MSRP of 349. They use the Clarus tweets.


Thanks, that may fit my budget quite nice. Though I just heard a Clarus set today and loved them. Lol. I am going to buy an Imagines set for now and then trade up for the Unity or Clarus. I need something to use for now. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Grimy_One said:


> Thanks, that may fit my budget quite nice. Though I just heard a Clarus set today and loved them. Lol. I am going to buy an Imagines set for now and then trade up for the Unity or Clarus. I need something to use for now.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


So now you don't mind losing some money?  

Kelvin


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> So now you don't mind losing some money?
> 
> Kelvin


No, I do. If I didnt mind I would just buy the Clarus set now... But they do sound very very good.


----------

